# I call this one Deep Red



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cocobolo with some nice red in it. This is one of my small howlers. $17 shipped in the US.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks SG! I was really happy with the way this one came out.

I forgot to mention that I no longer number the calls. I only numbered the first 10 calls. All calls are still initialed and dated on the inside of the barrel. I will take a pic so you guys can see what I am talking about...... I will post it tomorrow.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks good! Keep up the good work Itz.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Rick. She's a beauty for sure, and reds are bold !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

SG that is what I am hoping! LOL Thanks guys for the kind words. Keep that praise coming and I will keep the calls cranking out.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice Rick, the color really stands out.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Definitely a pretty color, and proportioned too.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Another beautiful call! Definitely has an "artists touch"


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Very nice looking call. I like the red alot.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Very nice Rick, the color really stands out.


It will match SHamton's red camo shirt.









Looks good Rick!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a beauty!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job once again sir !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itz, what's the next number of big red available? (1...10)?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mike I am not sure what you are asking.... Numbers 1-10 are all gone. This call has no number as it came after the first 10 calls. Just my initials and the date.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I got it. I was hoping to get in on one of the first 10.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You did. Check the inside of the barrel of your call.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the PM to clear that up. I think I had a senior moment....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No worry.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats really nice!


----------

